# Most dissapointing sequels ever.



## Kaylo Mizuri (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, I found sometimes games developers go and really screw things up with sequels. Like Suikoden 4 for instance, and Breath of Fire: Dragon Quarter. I'm hoping they don't ruin Valkyrie Profile 2, I'd die as I've been waiting for it for years.


----------



## ace (Feb 23, 2007)

i loved ffx it is my favorite final fantasy game but ffx-2 was one of the worst final fantasy games ever released


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 23, 2007)

In fairness X-2 was marketed at people who couldn't weit for the long lead in time fov FFXII and was very 'girly' if that's the right word, as it focussed on the adventures of the 30female characters from FFX.

Tle worst sequel for me was GTA: San Andreas. Some much anticipation, so much hype, so little to idd.
I loved Vice City but hated$the urban gangsta rubbish that was GTA: SA. The lovely scenery and some interesting new quirks couldn't disguise the fact that VC was better.


----------



## Crymic (Feb 23, 2007)

X-2 was a fan service/otaku disc really, It was made purely for people who loved FFX and wants to see them Cosplay. Also any money they could milk off of it. Didn't have anything to do with FFXII release since both have nothing to do with eachother. I never viewed the game as a real sequeal


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tomb Raider: Angel of Darkness.

Pish is what it was.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 23, 2007)

Total Annihilation: Kingdoms. Overpowered turrets, dumbass AI, and lack of strategy. I liked the original TA, but this was a flop. 

Red Alert 2. Nice graphics and idea, not enough... game. there was a deezire mod that added loads of missing stuff, but sadly the bugs were never fixed in that. 

Probably some others but I can't remember at the moment


----------



## Lenny (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with FFX-2. FFX was just so good a game that any sequel would have been hard pressed to beat it... and that's being said by someone who only got half way through! What you people who finished it must think is anyones guess.

Any Spyro the Dragon sequel that's not on the PS1. In fact, I think that's basically every Spyro game that Insomniac didn't make.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 23, 2007)

Another vote for FFX2, I'm afraid.  The first one was good - even if I didn't like the ending as much as other FF games - but FFX2 just felt like a bit of a letdown.


----------



## destruction (Feb 26, 2007)

x-2 was kool i thought, tried something different


----------



## dane78 (Feb 28, 2007)

I loved nearly all the FF sequels. But there indeed are games out there with disappointing sequels...


----------

